# DANG IT!!! More snow



## kjames (Feb 25, 2013)

=D> Thank you mother nature, we need the moisture and the melting snow will saok in good. Just go right on ahead and melt it TOMORROW! I will have to admit last year spoiled me and I am a little brat. I like the snow but 11 inches last Thursday now 8-12 tonight. At least spring is around the corner.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm done with it for this year. :LOL2:


----------



## kjames (Feb 26, 2013)

Well so far we have another ten inches


----------



## kjames (Feb 26, 2013)

Just so I can complain....I have been laid off no big deal It's winter that is what happens but the kids didn't have school last Mon and Tue for whatever, they went wed snowed in Thursday and Friday had school Monday and snowed out today I am running out of things to entertain then with!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2013)

Well while you've been getting all that snow, we've been getting the rain just south of you. In the last 2 weeks alone I think we've had over 12" of rain. Everything is saturated here. I know we had bad drought conditions this summer and the lakes can definitely use the water, but I sure wish that momma nature would dole it out over a longer period of time instead of dumping it all at once.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 26, 2013)

Effn ground hog.


----------



## nomowork (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry, shorts weather tomorrow!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Feb 27, 2013)

LAst week the kids had off for Presidents day, we went snowmobiling. Going skiing today on their snowday! Been out sledding a few times. I wish we had snow cover from Nov - Mar! I never get enough seat time on the Yamaha.


----------



## wihil (Feb 27, 2013)

Gettin' tired of walking everywhere on the ice. I either need some transportation or I need some open water. Seeing that March first is around the corner, my boat registration needs a re-up, and I want some open water dang it.


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 28, 2013)

wihil said:


> Gettin' tired of walking everywhere on the ice. I either need some transportation or I need some open water. Seeing that March first is around the corner, my boat registration needs a re-up, and I want some open water dang it.



Good reminder, my boat registration is up in March too. I think the wife just 'ignored'. :?


----------



## bigwave (Feb 28, 2013)

Yall got any pics of the blizzard?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2013)

Getting 4 to 8 inches more today.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 5, 2013)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Getting 4 to 8 inches more today.



You can keep it up there! It just blew around what we had on the ground for the most part today.


----------



## nomowork (Mar 5, 2013)

Took my tin out today and caught the first trout in 2013. We froze our butts off with no sunshine and temps in the mid sixties! Before you laugh, that's cold for us old So Cal people!


----------



## kjames (Mar 18, 2013)

Last weekend went down to Bennett springs caught a ton of trout had a blast,it was a great end to cabin fever


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 18, 2013)

snowing here again!


----------



## kjames (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok so it started snowing yesterday at 3 and it is still spitting snow now. The most awesome part is I dont even know how much we have gotten hell i have not been outside.


----------



## assaultcraft8993 (Mar 24, 2013)

sleeting here now, but snow on the way..Slow boat mod for me right now..SUCKS!


----------



## wihil (Mar 24, 2013)

Drove out to the middle of the lake yesterday (yes - drove, I ain't walking 5 miles out, and open water is in short supply here...), punched the first hole and measured +22" of ice thickness. Almost April now... I'll be dodging icebergs in May if this keeps up.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 24, 2013)

:LOL2: this is early spring in western canada,outside my dining room window


----------



## mikem09 (Mar 24, 2013)

if we had 60 degree temps, id be in shorts and fishing right now.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Saturday it was 50 degrees. Today (Sunday) we are getting 7" of snow, and its sticking. Expected to stop snowing tomorrow some time. 
Tuesday back up to the high 40's low 50's. Bring it, we need the moisture, all the rivers and lakes are low. Last year was brutally hot, winter came on late, and this year winter is hanging on, hopefully we have a mild summer this year.


----------



## DanMC (Mar 24, 2013)

Last week we had a heavy snowfall and 100 cars pilled up on QE2 near Edmonton....you may have seen it in the US....my relatives in Romania saw it on their local TV !.....it snowed like 35cm ! but at least it wasn't cold,only -7°C !


----------



## JMichael (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, not much has changed for me since I posted when this thread first went up. We're still getting rain. There was a slight modification to this current 2 days of rain. It started out with a 1" snow what didn't have a prayer of sticking since the temp never got below 33 and it just switched from snow to rain and kept on trucking. We did get a couple of days last week that hit 69-71. So nice I took a break from working on the boat and woke my motorcycle from it's winter hibernation. I find it amazing that you've got that much green in canada right now bcbouy. I know the distant shrubs are evergreen but that's still a lot of green in the pic.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 25, 2013)

we hit 60 today,weekend is supposed to be even warmer.i've got bulbs sprouting all over my yard.its greening up really nice


----------

